# Kensington Kitten & Neuter Cat Club Show



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

*Kensington Kitten & Neuter Cat Club*

_75th Premiership Show_

Bracknell Leisure Centre, Bracknell, Berkshire RG12 9SE

This is one of the oldest cat club shows. I have never been before but have heard that it is a small & friendly show and it is unique in that it is an all-breed show solely for Neuters & Kittens, so no smelly male cat wee pongs 

Hopefully we may see some of you there. I shall be with the chocolate pudding cat and the sulking tabby :wink:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Good luck to everyone showing this weekend........Chris.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Will be there with my camera


----------

